# Done something stupid



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I,m 23 weeks+4 day, I have stupidly eaten some Gruyere and Parmesan cheese. It was cooked, but I know that cheese with rind is one of the foods which can be a danger. What does it do? Have I hurt my baby? How will I know? 

thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

don't panic!!!! They are both safe to eat in pregnancy, so don't worry,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank you, I got myself into a right panic


----------

